# Serra Da Estrela 1 Dezembro de 2012



## ACalado (1 Dez 2012 às 16:43)

Boas após uma voltinha pela Serra da Estrela o resultado 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Dez 2012 às 16:51)

Espetacular , é de fazer inveja!!


----------



## fsl (1 Dez 2012 às 16:56)

Ótimas fotos. Parabéns.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2012 às 16:59)

Lindo! Umas fotos refrescantes


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2012 às 17:01)

spiritmind disse:


>



Grandes fotos! 
Ainda dizem que em Lisboa está frio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2012 às 17:21)

Por aqui em C.Branco,era visivél   ver topo coberto de branco,pelos fotos ainda melhor ...boas .


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2012 às 17:50)

As fotos estão muito boas.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Dez 2012 às 17:58)

Belíssimas! Que inveja!


----------



## rbsmr (1 Dez 2012 às 18:18)

Excelentes fotografias!


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2012 às 20:29)

Boas fotos, está muito bonita a nossa Serra da Estrela.


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Dez 2012 às 21:46)

Boas

Muito boas alfe

Abraços


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Dez 2012 às 23:10)

Muito bom!!! Também lá passei o dia e foi excelente. Parabens e obrigado pelas fotos!


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2012 às 00:47)

Muito interessante!

Esperemos que este ano seja a norma e não a excepção.
Conto ir aos Montes Hermínios  este inverno...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2012 às 10:53)

As primeiras da época, e provavelmente as primeiras deste ano, esperemos que não as últimas .


----------

